# devfs kernel option not working

## TheCoop

ive enabled /dev filesystem in the kernel options and recompiled, but when i dir /dev i get the normal /dev files eg ttyS01 etc etc. 

therefore i cant load the soundcard module (i get insmod: No such device). What is going on with the devfs?

----------

## proxy

you most likely forgot the mount /boot before you copied the bzImage to it.

try that

proxy

----------

## TheCoop

tried that, still comes up with normal /dev files (no dirs)

----------

## pjp

I _THINK_ there is supposed to be an entry in /etc/fstab

EDIT:  Here is the link that made my think this was the case.

----------

## TheCoop

there wasn't any in mine...

anyway, what is the correct settings for /dev in fstab?

----------

